# Music Videos you liked?



## Blutide (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/DnGdoEa1tPg

Lonely Day - SOAD I liked it because of the random fire effects.


whats some of yours?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't stand SOAD's music, but the video was kind of interesting.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIrm0dHbCDU

I don't know why I like this _(The video, not the song. Fucking love the song.)_. 
I just kind of do.

*EDIT:* Fuck you and your anti-embedding bullshit, Warner.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

[yt]bFaee49YjMw[/yt]

It's....very distracting


----------



## israfur (Feb 22, 2011)

I adore Jem c:
I adore all of the Gorillaz videos as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 22, 2011)

israfur said:


> I adore Jem c:
> I adore all of the Gorillaz videos as well.


 We need to be friends

right

now


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 22, 2011)

[yt]ckUJq5xXOPA[/yt]

I am strongly considering employing these ladies at my organization.

They seem highly efficient.


----------



## Alphabitz Rex (Feb 22, 2011)

Schwarz Zu Blau - Peter Fox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6gpRbh-v1g


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 22, 2011)

[yt]4IUjtHf76wM&[/yt]

*Gorillaz is fucking boss. *
*End of story.*


----------



## chompskey (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DXMDzqA-UI
Yeah, I know it's really simple and likely boring, but I love it :3

Oh, and this one - I can't get enough of it
http://vimeo.com/17449557


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2011)

Anything from the 80's.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;s9MszVE7aR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4[/video]

[video=youtube;m4cgLL8JaVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4cgLL8JaVI[/video]

how the hell do you embed youtube videos now, [ video ]..[ /video ] doesn't work.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 22, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> [video=youtube;s9MszVE7aR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;m4cgLL8JaVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4cgLL8JaVI[/video]
> 
> how the hell do you embed youtube videos now, [ video ]..[ /video ] doesn't work.


 
[ yt ] [ /yt ]


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 22, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anything from the 80's.




It doesn't get more hilarious than this one:

[yt]oYZf4_dLjNQ[/yt]

(for instant hilarity this is time-linked: link)


Summary:

- horrible mullet
- video makes you dizzy
- they just discovered greenscreen


_edit:

I just remembered!

[yt]4V9i3F6f2mA[/yt]_


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 23, 2011)

This music video is so cheesy, it's badass. Kinda like the Doom comic.

[video=youtube;lsV500W4BHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsV500W4BHU[/video]


----------



## Taralack (Feb 23, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> [ yt ] [ /yt ]


 
That's weird, when I replied to the thread they showed up as URLs, but now when I come back to it they're properly linked. :\ Oh well.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;ciLjqjlPfu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciLjqjlPfu4[/video]

What's awesome is it's about transgender issues, but you can really only tell in the album version.


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2011)

not this

[yt]SHDbmooAafw[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2011)

but this!!

[yt]87nkJquHnAU[/yt]


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;eQFIKP9rGhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQFIKP9rGhQ[/video]
I'm not a big fan of hers, but I do like the way this sounds.

[video=youtube;BR4yQFZK9YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR4yQFZK9YM[/video]
I like Pink


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 23, 2011)

[yt]KVKDQgT_b-Y[/yt]

Best music video ever made.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 24, 2011)

How has this not been posted yet?!

[yt]-VBdAY8eA9w[/yt]

And then we have... well, this. I have no idea how people could watch this kind of stuff in the 1980's, rofl.

[yt]yLgporKLnpA[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZbucSufNm4


----------



## C-Sec Nova (Feb 24, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6WGNd8QR-U[/yt]
Oblivion - Mastodon 
I love this video, its all SciFi like and just really epic, also hope I did this right and this is my first post ^v^


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;5vBGOrI6yBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk[/video]

Dat intro.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;SBjQ9tuuTJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjQ9tuuTJQ[/video]
^^^ This.
Nice video...NOW CLEAN IT ALL UP!!! xD


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oi-8xl7uZs

I used to listen to these guys all the time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;EqQuihD0hoI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqQuihD0hoI&feature=player_embedded[/video]

*WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW?*


----------



## Isen (Mar 1, 2011)

[yt]EKpOm_H7cbQ[/yt]


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 8, 2011)

It's actually Wolfmother - Woman
[Yt]knUuvEx-Xt0[/Yt]

chosen because the animation is spot on.


----------



## Pine (Mar 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;w211KOQ5BMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w211KOQ5BMI[/video]

politics, facts, footage, and humor all in one music video


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 8, 2011)

Pine said:


> a video
> politics, facts, footage, and humor all in one music video


 
Anything from Vevo is blocked for Canadian viewers


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2011)

00vapour said:


> It's actually Wolfmother - Woman
> 
> chosen because the animation is spot on.


 
its just a music video expressing his weird fetish :\

[yt]HVpir5vSA78[/yt]
[yt]qtNV3pOqcjI[/yt]
2nd one is best video ever.

[yt]F1HDZNR9cY4[/yt]
Sound only works in 240p for some reason :\
I like it cause theres a wolf


----------



## Pine (Mar 8, 2011)

00vapour said:


> Anything from Vevo is blocked for Canadian viewers



[video=youtube;N1tTN-b5KHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1tTN-b5KHg[/video]

this one is non-Vevo. It may be old but this is considered the greatest music video ever made. (by music critics at least)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2011)

[yt]RYpqE0_VpWA[/yt]
This one deserves it's own seperate post.

EDIT: OMG LOOK AT THIS!! ITS ON A ROLLER COASTER!
[yt]0SuaclRPQIk[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

edit: wrong thread :v


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;CXko2YCuZa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXko2YCuZa8[/video]

OZZY! \m/\m/

[video=youtube;t2mU6USTBRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2mU6USTBRE[/video]

You gotta love Weird Al. <33


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 11, 2011)

Gorillaz videos are my favourite, I really like the drawing and animation style.


----------



## Bando (Mar 11, 2011)

[yt]ksgOcrFxLms[/yt]

Maximum the Hormone makes pretty cool videos.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll post music videos by other bands eventually but so far, here's more of these guys.

[yt]lGDqxB6PII4[/yt]

The amount of metal contained within here just went through the fucking roof.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

Just, the emotion of the fans in this video
Cold is really great with their fans :3

[yt]fGT1QRyVYvY[/yt]


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;JG0pegmmB5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG0pegmmB5A[/video]
Love, Love, LOVE this video!  

[video=youtube;07pLGIgyfjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw[/video]
First time I heard Tool was through seeing this video.  I was hooked ever since.  
Is PG-13, but might be too weird for some people.

[video=youtube;Hpuu_xODUpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hpuu_xODUpo[/video]
Trent at his sexiest ^_^

Oddly enough, I first saw all these videos when I was about 16.  The 90's were a great era for music vids ^_^


----------



## Lobar (Mar 11, 2011)

[yt]I1wg1DNHbNU[/yt]

Really, who can compete with the Talking Heads? :V


----------

